# Leatherette Care



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

How do you care for your leatherette seats? Can I use leather cleaner and conditioner on it.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

It's essentially vinyl (i better be right or i'll look stupid). So really, any vinyl cleaner or protectant would be good I imagine. I just bought some 303 Aerospace Protectant recently to use as a protectant for just about everything -- all weather mats, dashboard, seats, doors.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Use whatever you want on it but it really doesn't need any care other than wiping it with some soapy water every now and again.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Vinyl - maintain vinyl by cleaning surfaces with a 6:1 solution of Woolite and distilled water or a citrus-based cleaner and water to remove stains, then apply a water-based vinyl (303 Space Protectant) dressing that contains ultra violet protection


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Use whatever you want on it but it really doesn't need any care other than wiping it with some soapy water every now and again.


That's how I like it.:thumbup:


----------

